# Vizsla meets



## Meg (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi I ve been a member for a while I have a year old vizsla called meg we have been so busy with her it's been lads of fun I would like to know if there are any clubs or groups that meet up thanks steph


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Hi Meg,
I saw your post this morning, sorry I didn't reply earlier, I am in So.California, I know of one other member in No. Calif
What area of the world are you in... there are a lot of folks on the forum in the eastern and southern parts of the US, and some in the UK, and Australia... You can also google Vizsla clubs, for their locations, there are many. 
Would love to meet you if you are in the area, We have a lovely dog beach... my neighbor said they even ran into Cesar Millan doing a little filming the other day.


----------



## Meg (Oct 6, 2012)

I'm in the uk in derbyshire thanks for your reply


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Facebook is probably your best bet to find a group.

I'm joined to the North East and North Yorkshire groups but obviously they are too far north for you but I suspect the 'Derbyshire Viz Wizz' group will be right up your street


----------



## Meg (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi thanks I have found them and they meet once a month next meet is in sept so I will go along


----------



## pippylongstocking (May 21, 2012)

Hi Steph. I have a 1 and a half year old vizsla called Ester. I live in Derbyshire (well notts/Derbyshire border to be precise). I have been on a couple of the Derbyshire groups viz whizz's, although i haven't done the last couple or so. Maybe we will see you there. Deborah.


----------



## Meg (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi that would be nice we dont see vizslas round where we r cant wait to meet up meg will be so happy


----------



## AlmaPup (Sep 18, 2012)

Meg said:


> I'm in the uk in derbyshire thanks for your reply


Wow, I just watched pride and prejudice (BBC series), and thought my V would enjoy the woods in derbyshire 

Lucky you


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Lyra said:


> Facebook is probably your best bet to find a group.
> 
> I'm joined to the North East and North Yorkshire groups but obviously they are too far north for you but I suspect the 'Derbyshire Viz Wizz' group will be right up your street


 Hi there ..does the North East and North Yorkshire Viz Wizz group come near Stamford Bridge in York...


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Depends on your definition of 'near'!

Obviously the North Yorkshire group is more your neck of the woods but the North East group is more active in organising events - usually one a month on average. These events are usually something like a 1-2 hour walk followed by a social in a dog friendly pub (and they have to be pretty dog friendly to put up with a pack of Vs!). These events can attract up to ten or so dogs.

Members will sometimes also organise mini-Whizzes where they may just say "I'm planning to go to xxxxx next Sunday anybody care to join me?" Not exactly round the corner but someone is organising a mini-Whizz on Sunday in Wakefield for example.

Join the groups and see for yourself what is going on. You can also suggest something yourself - the groups can only be what the members make them.


----------



## Meg (Oct 6, 2012)

We don't mind a bit of a drive could we know more about where the meet is thanks


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

You should join the group on Facebook and you can get the details there. Don't worry if you aren't a Facebook fan - I'm not; I would never post anything there in my own name but Lyra has her own account


----------



## Gingerbread (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone know of any viz meets in the south west region? I'm in Somerset and would love my boys to meet and play with other gingers!


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I'm in Sheffield and there are a few Vs about up here that I bump into regularly.

I'm originally from Devon and I don't remember seeing any around the South West growing up!


----------

